
Masters of the Small Canvas: Drawing Icons and Emoticons for All Screen Sizes - MrJagil
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-17/drawing-icons-and-emoticons-for-screens-of-all-sizes
======
tracker1
With higher resolution displays I think this gets easier, especially with
svg... for a long time it was much more difficult. The skills it takes to make
something look better with really low input (ascii/ansi) limitations is very
different than even this article presents.

It's good to have modern hardware and browsers...

